# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [all variants] [HOWTO] Install NVIDIA drivers manually on Lynx

## AndyBoy_LV

Well, i am one of those users who never install Nvidia drivers from repository, but manually - by downloading from Nvidia`s website. It was never a pain in the rear on previous Linux distros (including Karmic), but i failed to do so on Lynx. Whenever i tried to install it, i got an error: 

```
ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This happens most
       frequently when this kernel module was built against the wrong or
       improperly configured kernel sources, with a version of gcc that differs
       from the one used to build the target kernel, or if a driver such as
       rivafb/nvidiafb is present and prevents the NVIDIA kernel module from
       obtaining ownership of the NVIDIA graphics device(s), or NVIDIA GPU
       installed in this system is not supported by this NVIDIA Linux graphics
       driver release.
```

I read somewhere that they changed the way nvidia drivers get installed on Lynx (correct me if i`m wrong), so it took me some time to figure out how to do that. So, here is the guide:


1) Download Newest Nvidia drivers from their website
2) Open module blacklist as admin: (i use gedit for text file editing)

```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

3) Add these lines and save: 


```
blacklist vga16fb
blacklist nouveau
blacklist rivafb
blacklist nvidiafb
blacklist rivatv
```

4) Uninstall any previously installed Nvidia drivers: 


```
sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
```

5) Reboot your computer
6) When an error message pops up saying that Ubuntu cannot load Nvidia drivers, choose Exit to terminal (Exit to console)
7) Login and cd to the directory where you saved your file
8) Install drivers 

```
sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.24-pkg2.run
```

9) Start GDM 

```
sudo service gdm start
```

Enjoy  :Wink: 

P.S. if you are having trouble with my method, there is an updated one, posted by *trespuntos* - maybe it will solve your problem.

----------


## dino99

nice howto

if you have the choice, prefer packages from ubuntu repo (less troubles) as they have been fine tuned by ubuntu devs.

----------


## AndyBoy_LV

But they aren`t always up-to-date  :Wink:

----------


## pslim940

Thanks for this.  This fixed my problems booting into "low-graphics" mode every 2 or 3 boots.

----------


## Linuxforall

Many thanks, I tried blacklisting nouveau and it didnt work. Your method worked out well.

----------


## Linuxforall

> But they aren`t always up-to-date



Fully agreed, specially if you have latest video cards or need latest features.

----------


## denali

Sadly, this did not fix mine.  I even went so far as to delete nouveau.ko and the module STILL somehow loads.  :Confused:

----------


## Linuxforall

> Sadly, this did not fix mine.  I even went so far as to delete nouveau.ko and the module STILL somehow loads.


When you blacklisted, did you give a space after the entries, thats a must.

----------


## peepingtom

https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
this ppa is better for most people.

Lucid's new system for managing nvidia drivers allows muliple versions to be installed concurrently (although not run concurrently). this is why you had to remove those packages to use nvidia's .run installer.

----------


## Linuxforall

Unfortunately, this ppa doesn't get updated days.

----------


## birkopf

I came up with another solution which is best for me. 

*WARNING - If you want to do it that way you do it at your own responsibility*

I am following first few steps from first manual with blacklisting, but in tty when try to install driver - nothing will stop this usual error. 

I rebooted, and normally from Terminal:


```
sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings 
sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-kernel-source
```

If you want to see what's newest available try:


```
sudo apt-get install nvidia*
```

and select newest. 
There will be info during install that the problem with .ko file has been resolved. After that in System -> Administration -> you should see: NVIDIA X server settings. 
Open it and configure required resolution. 

If that wouldn't work as should, backup your xorg.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
You may want to install Midnight Commander which is cool terminal manager.


```
sudo apt-get install mc
```

When in Terminal or Tty use mc to start or sudo mc to start as root.


When xorg.conf is safe press Alt+F2 and:


```
gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Erase everything whats in the file and paste that:


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Thu Jun  3 09:42:34 PDT 2010

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Thu Jun  3 09:41:37 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "AUO"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0
    VertRefresh     60.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

That code needs to be edited before saving, replacing your card name, required resolution, refresh rate, etc.
(Section "Device" and Section "Screen")

I have came with that solution when I noticed that all installation was going fine but than new settings from nvidia couldn't be saved. 
Once overwritten you should be fine... until next headers update  :Very Happy:

----------


## kenkaku

I followed the original post to the letter; and it worked great for me.
Thanks Andy.

Edit: Though I did start having this problem. May or may not be related.

----------


## fbtb

Thank you! Finally  :Wink:

----------


## jcllings

I've got the nvidia drivers working *but* I'm having a problem with my TTY's. They seem to load just fine. I can see characters fine until X loads and then when I switch to a TTY the characters are fuzzy as if being viewed through some kind of electronic interference.  I suspect this is a known issue. 

Can anyone provide me with a methodology for troubleshooting this?  

Jim C.

----------


## h_corey

> Hi,
> 
> Since you are a beginner, its better for you to install the driver via xswat ppa which has the latest driver there.
> 
> All you do is open a terminal and type sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
> 
> sudo apt-get update 
> 
> and then go to system>administration>hardware drivers and install nvidia-current.


I just tried this tonight.  I get the Hardware Drivers dialog box to open with no drivers to install and "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system".  Does this mean that the 256 drivers are not ready for installation on the latest kernel or is something wrong with my fresh install?

----------


## PreThunder

Worked like a charm  :Dancing:

----------


## WSGrant

> it can be installed only remove the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
> and it wont remove the libdrm noveau


Im using Ubuntu 10.04 X64 and I kept getting this error until I removed the nouveau xserver from synaptic *after* following the instruction on the first post and getting the error again. 

Everything seems to be working fine now.

----------


## sinatosk

I've tried a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.04 64bit and I still get the "Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'."... I followed all of the instructions... tried it on Linux Mint (latest ) as well... same thing

----------


## speed32219

> I've tried a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.04 64bit and I still get the "Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'."... I followed all of the instructions... tried it on Linux Mint (latest ) as well... same thing


I got it to work following a post on the page before this, and I used only these steps.

sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*

sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau

*RESTART*

sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf

add to EOF 
blacklist vesafb
blacklist vgafb16

sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/modules

and add 'fbcon' and 'vesafb' (dont forget last space)

sudo update-initramfs -u

----------


## LogistiX

Followed the original post and everything was well, now the problem is screen tearing. Did  this but its not working. HELP.

----------


## Linuxforall

> I just tried this tonight.  I get the Hardware Drivers dialog box to open with no drivers to install and "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system".  Does this mean that the 256 drivers are not ready for installation on the latest kernel or is something wrong with my fresh install?


Did you do a --purge remove nvidia ?

----------


## VMC

This procedure worked on both Lucid & Maverick when nothings else would. 

What started me on this path was after installing the nVidia drivers using Ubuntu method , GDM kept failing to start. 1 out of 5 times it would work.

In a last hitch effort I tried this method. It worked perfectly. It worked so well I used the same method on Maverick and it too works perfect.

As of this writing I'm current with *NVIDIA Driver Version: 256.53*

This is on a GeForce 6150SE nForce 430. Some older hardware won't work with the current version. the nVidia web site will show which ones work.

Thank you Andy!

----------


## kuckie

Both howto´s didnt work for me. I´m on lucid 64bit. I tried everything step by step, didnt get an error along the way, but in the end there still is the complain about the .ko
present.

I reversed all blacklisting stuff and installed the old nvidia-drivers again, but now the "hardware-drivers" app doesnt show any more drivers and claims the installed driver as "not activated" - which is definitely not true.

I really need the recent nvidia drivers for opencl features, but dont know what to try next....

p.s.: just a vage guess, could the virtualbox stuff have some to do with it? I think I saw there some error on booting about virtualbox while I did the blacklisting.
(to be clear, ubuntu runs native with virtualbox installed)

----------


## ratcheer

> I really need the recent nvidia drivers for opencl features, but dont know what to try next....


My suggestion is to remove the installed driver and reboot. Then, add the x-swat ppa, update your package manager, run the Hardware Devices applet and reinstall nvidia current. This should install the latest driver from the ppa (currently 260.19.04). This procedure has been working for me when nothing else would.

https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates

If it works, then going forward you only need to update, then safe upgrade your package manager to install future updates.

I hope this helps.

Tim

----------


## kuckie

frak me, this worked perfectly in like under a minute!

Thanks a lot ratcheer!!  :Popcorn:

----------


## ratcheer

> frak me, this worked perfectly in like under a minute!
> 
> Thanks a lot ratcheer!!


You are welcome.

Tim

----------


## sdowney717

I install Nvidia manually and ok until MM upgraded.
On reboots now refresh always falls to 60 hz.
I have to set it to auto or 85 and click apply.
I tried pasting the xorg configuration into the xorg.conf file, save it and reboot but it always boots up to 60hz again.
So what can I do to make it keep that setting?

----------


## rasmus91

Hi there.

I've encountered a problem too, with my Nvidia GT 330m (i have an acer aspire 5745G with core i5)

i've posted my problem in this thread, but perhaps one of you guys can tell me what the problem is:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488705&page=8

This is what i noticed



```
[    86.662] (EE) No devices detected.
[    86.662] 
Fatal server error:
[    86.662] no screens found
[    86.662]
```

Thanks for your time.

----------


## Quadari

> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
> 
> blacklist vga16fb
> blacklist nouveau
> blacklist rivafb
> blacklist nvidiafb
> blacklist rivatv
> 
> (remember last space)


HALLE-FREAKING-LULAH!

This was a painful process.  It wasn't until I added the following to my
/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

Ttat it worked:
blacklist intel_agp
blacklist agpgart
blacklist amd76x_edac
blacklist vga16fb
blacklist nouveau
blacklist rivafb
blacklist nvidiafb
blacklist rivatv

Note that this has a few more things in it than the original post.

Credit for this goes here.

Note that I had to ssh into my box in order to complete most of those steps since some of those early steps caused the screen to go black when using my built-in graphics card.  But the machine was still running so I could ssh into it and get things done.   (The problem that I was having is that if I plugged in my GeForce card the machine wouldn't even start up all the way.  So I had to do all of this without the GeForce plugged in.)

But thank you thank you for figuring this out.

----------


## soulitude

Thanks andyboy and all those who have contributed to this thread.

I am about to install nvidia drivers using the steps here. But before that I just need to know. 

Do we have to give 'nomodeset' to grub even if the new driver is installed and working fine? Is nomodeset anyway  related to graphics drivers?

----------


## Linuxforall

No need for nomodeset, blacklisting is very important, so is removing all nvidia related files and nouveau.

----------


## soulitude

Ty! Ty!

Got it running. Yeah did blacklisting and uninstalling nvidia drivers before proceeding with the one from nvidia.com. Its pretty annoying to see ones machine with cool graphics and processing speed having to minimize and maximize windows like peeling ur desktop off!!  :Smile:  But the fix is now quite popular in the web. 

Graphics is running like Bolt now!!

Thanks a lot for keeping this forum alive. Linuxforall .. thanks for writing back. tc.

----------


## soulitude

Any idea on how this nomodeset work with kernel? how does it work to start with the default graphics drivers in the first place? It is worth a bit of discussion cause that was how i got into before getting the above steps working.

----------


## Linuxforall

If you do the blacklist, nomodeset is not really needed.

----------


## soulitude

Yeah dude .. I did get it running without nomodeset  :Smile:  I guess i missed to mention it in my update above. You are right, it is not required when proper graphic drivers work. Its fine now, Just my curiosity on nomodeset parameter in grub menu. I guess it tells the kernel to stand back in setting graphics mode when with nVidia cards. If not nouveau will take charge. 

Thanks for the help.

----------


## Clive McCarthy

This method worked great for me. Then, maybe because I was installing on a virgin 10.10 system, it didn't work. After the re-boot Gnome came back up so it wasn't possible to install the Nvidia driver.

What I did was:

<Ctrl><Alt><F1> which exits from the Gnome desktop
Login again.
sudo service gdm stop // this really exits X-Windows  :Wink: Now it is possible to install the Nvidia driver with:

sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-260.19.21.runThe 260.19.21 driver is way, way better than nouveau.  :Very Happy:

----------


## soulitude

> The 260.19.21 driver is way, way better than nouveau


I agree Clive. That one is good, I am using it.

----------


## a-user

just in case you guys didn't knew:
you shouldn't isntall the nvidia drivers like this. you can avoid the whole problems with blacklisting and recompiling (reinstalling) everytime you get a kernel update if you use the x-swat repos.

they delivers ubuntu packages updates that keep you current to the official nvidia driver releases. there is a release delay of at most 3 or 4 days after a nvidia beta or official release.

https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates

----------


## theopye

I followed this guide and it worked great!

However, I think I have FBAR'ed my ethernet card.... I have no access to my network in Linux Mint 10, Windows 7, Linux Mint 10 LiveCD, or even Express Gate.

The moment I restarted, the network connection died.

Thoughts? Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## telescopic

> Error: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel and that they are properly configured; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source'or 'kerneel-devel' RPM installed. If you know the correct kernel source files are installed, you may specifiy the kernel soucrce path with the ''-kernel-soucrce-path' command line option


I did the procedure in p4 of this thread. Now when I reboot to the grub and choose to run ubuntu, ubuntu can't be loaded as expected andI come to  the prompt shell, then I cd to the folder where the driver is and type:

>sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.36.run

I get the installer running, later received above error about the kernel source path...What should i do? I don't know where is the kernel source path.

Any help please.

----------


## VyacheslavS

> ...What should i do? I don't know where is the kernel source path...




```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` binutils pkg-config build-essential  xserver-xorg-dev
```

----------


## telescopic

> ```
> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` binutils pkg-config build-essential  xserver-xorg-dev
> ```


Thank you. May i ask why I need to install these files? They are related to the kernel? Aren't kernels the file inside the folder /boot under the name something likes: "2.716...generic" ?

----------


## sciurognathi

And one more note, as I spent much more than 3 hours on this issue for a linux pendrive and solved it thanks to snuffmeister:
Blacklist _nouveau_ by running 	Code:
 	sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.confAdd "blacklist nouveau" at the end; save and close.Then, run this little line of code which most tutorials are missing and for the love of me I can't figure out why....Also, I'd like to thank mrpeenut24 for saving my sanity  	Code:
 	sudo update-initramfs -uThis is mentioned in the blacklist.conf file, I think, but idiots  like me don't read that because we're just cool that way. If we did, we  wouldn't have had spent 3 hours on this issue and that just would have  been enjoyable.
Again, all credits go to snuffmeister

And one more thing from my side for a linux pendrive - here is a nice point: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau
So, just edit the menu.lst find the line with "quiet splash" and add _nouveau.modeset=0_

----------


## telescopic

> ```
> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` binutils pkg-config build-essential  xserver-xorg-dev
> ```


As said in my last post, I follows the Page 4 in this thread and install the driver, it gives me the error message about the whereabouts of the kernel. Thanks to tips of VyacheslavS, I install the Linux header.

>uname -r
>sudo apt-get install linux-headers-"Output from above command"

then install the Nvidia driver for 64 bit; it installs the driver. But, when I reboot, Grubs runs fine, I see the logo "Ubuntu 10.04..." ,then falls on the shell prompte asking me to login. Then I type at prompte "sudo service gdm start". Xserver is not loaded. 

Why? Do i need to undo the blacklist procedure?

----------


## Oathanvil

Thank you I was able to install Nvidia Drivers manually through those commands using the Terminal.

However be advised you will need to write down the install insructions as your computer will boot to DOS and a username: & Password: Login

After that use the <dir> commnd to list so you cn see everything for peace of mind.
Now type <Downloads> then <dir> my Beta driver for the Nvidia card was downloaded by Firefox to the download folder by default.

Now use the Sudo commands as described and replace the above info with the current NVIDIA driver found in the downloads folder.

----------


## enakud

> i was in the same situation as denali. after researching a little, this method let me install nvidia drivers. I hope it can help some of you
> 
> 
> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
> 
> blacklist vga16fb
> blacklist nouveau
> blacklist rivafb
> blacklist nvidiafb
> ...


Wow, thanks trespuntos ... this ACTUALLY WORKED. I've tried everything & was starting to feel pain from knocking my head against a wall.

Cheers,
enakud

----------


## inobe

or if you have an 8 series and up card that supports vdpau, just get the avenard repo http://avenard.com/media/Home.html

http://avenard.com/media/Ubuntu_Repo...epository.html

it should get you the latest nvidia drivers soon as they are out of testing.

i believe you can add the testing repo to get unstable drivers.

if you guys are into mythtv, that's also useful.

make sure you add the correct repo for your version of k/ubuntu.

----------


## Swashbunglar

Thank you sir! I followed the instructions in opening post to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.09.07.run on Ubuntu 11.04 Natty x64.
Worked like a charm and now back to my desktop safe and sound!
Just wanted to say thanks!

----------


## TheGeorgian

Hello All,  I recently installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I decided to install the latest Nvdia driver manually because sometimes when I boot my computer all I get is a black screen. I have noticed from online posts that others are having this problem too. I won't go into too much detail about that because it may not be relevant to this thread. I have a GeForce 8400 GS. Anyways, I followed the steps on page 4 suggested by trespuntos. After the last restart in the instructions, I login as usual, open a terminal (using Applications-> Accessories) and type "sudo gdm-stop".  This just causes my screen to go black and eventually the screen hibernates. I rebooted the computer using the power button, logged in, and this time tried ctrl-alt-F1 first, resulting in the same black screen. So it seems that in my case, the previous steps outlined by trespuntos (no disrespect intended!) do not allow me to stop gdm, and install the nvidia drivers from the command line.  Any advice? I have been using Ubuntu for a few years and love it, but consider myself a noob. Also, this is my first post... so go easy on me!  Thanks!

----------


## hoppel118

Thanks AndyBoy_LV, good job!

----------


## sacchidanand

Thank you very much.
This post solved my screen resolution problem.
Recently, I have purchased a new laptop Sony Vaio E-Series VPCEH25EN and install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS i386.
After that i come to know that i can not able to change screen resolution.
But, after following your guidelines i can successfully able to change my screen resolution.
Thank you once again.

----------

